# saskatchewan guitar builders



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Hey out there im looking for a luthier in sask who can train me.I have been interested in luthiery for some years now and would love to build guitars as a profession.Anyone...?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

David Freeman at Timeless Instruments has a program.

http://www.timelessinstruments.com/


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

Another vote for Timeless Instruments. They have an excellent school of lutherie. It's 7 weeks long and very reasonably priced.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Sawchyn Guitars
2048 Montague St.
Regina, Saskatchewan
S4T 3J7, Canada

(306)522-3134
email[email protected]
http://www.sawchyn.com/

I love the sound that Bob Evans gets from his instruments.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

work for the finest! dingwall in saskatoon had some job openings posted. check out his website:

http://www.dingwallguitars.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=14&sid=6beac545af695b5202fc65168e9b9f45


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sawchyn is a well known guitar builder of great acoustic instruments, his mandolins are especially well received. 

sheldon (dingwall) is one of the nicest people in this or any business, and he knows a ton about the process of crafting fine instruments, guitars as well.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

thanks for the info guys,i think i'll check out timeless,i've heard alot about them and even talked to david.I'll have to save up but it seems worth while.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Learning to build a guitar with a skilled builder is the best way to go....But you can also get some very good instructional Cds that will take you through the process...The net is also a great source of information....not to mention forums like this one....Building acoustic guitars is not as difficult as it might seem....Do your homework before you start building....Be prepared to spend lots of money on tools and supplies.....Hope you have a very understanding wife,,,,be prepared for the addiction.....Larry


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Learning to build a guitar with a skilled builder is the best way to go....But you can also get some very good instructional Cds that will take you through the process...The net is also a great source of information....not to mention forums like this one....Building acoustic guitars is not as difficult as it might seem....Do your homework before you start building....Be prepared to spend lots of money on tools and supplies.....Hope you have a very understanding wife,,,,be prepared for the addiction.....Larry


Ha, LOL . Your last three sentences say it all. Although it's a hobby that is quite expensive I've put together a hell of a good home workshop with the proceeds from making guitars. If you are one of those guys who can't let go of a guitar you made, you might consider drugs & hookers instead of lutherie, you'll still have a great time but at least you will know why you went broke. LOL:banana:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Good one Lowtones.....mmmmm, drugs and hookers.....my wife is very understanding but I am 100% sure that she would kill me if I followed that road..I am trying to expand on my little workshop...Hopefully with the sale of the three current guitars that I am trying to finish,I will get a couple of extra tools and over the next year maybe a new workshop....Which brings me to a subject that I would love to get your advice on...The price of guitars (acoustic in my case)...I was looking at 1500. to 2000 dollars each as a starting price....Some of the people south of the border think that I am doing myself a big injustice by selling them so low a price.....What are your thoughts (forget the drugs and hookers...LOL)...Larry


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Good one Lowtones.....mmmmm, drugs and hookers.....my wife is very understanding but I am 100% sure that she would kill me if I followed that road..I am trying to expand on my little workshop...Hopefully with the sale of the three current guitars that I am trying to finish,I will get a couple of extra tools and over the next year maybe a new workshop....Which brings me to a subject that I would love to get your advice on...The price of guitars (acoustic in my case)...I was looking at 1500. to 2000 dollars each as a starting price....Some of the people south of the border think that I am doing myself a big injustice by selling them so low a price.....What are your thoughts (forget the drugs and hookers...LOL)...Larry


I guess it would depend on the guitars you make. The quality of the materials you use and the overall appeal of the guitar. I started making guitars for cost of material because I didn't have any kind background or reputation as a guitar maker. I still make guitars for a couple of hundred bucks above cost for friends and will give a discount for members of forums I belong to. I now charge between $2,000, and $2500. for the nicer, more difficult to make guitars . It would be wonderful to be able to just make a guitar and say this is a $1500 or $2000. guitar and then sell it. However , when you are taking orders you have to give a price and stick with it. I have made a number of guitars that turned out much better than I expected and I could have easily gotten an extra $500 for them. I make every guitar as if it was for me and by the time I'm finished I usually hope that the person who ordered it won't like it for some reason or suddenly can't afford it so that I can keep it. No such luck yet. Back to your question, I guess that pricing is more subjective to the perceived value of a guitar than the actual value. Sort of along the same lines as no name products vs Brand name products. Also if a person sits down with an instrument and determines that it is the perfect guitar for him vs looking at a picture of the guitar online. Then there are a lot of people who it's all about the money and what is the resale value at a later date. You will never sell to them until you are a well known entity. I determined my pricing by asking a lot of people who buy guitars what they thought my prices should be. I'm not talking about friends either, put your instruments into the hands of serious guitarists and let them have some time alone with it. Then ask them what they think it is worth. Also compare to the prices of similar hand made instruments (middle of the road prices)on the market. But be honest with yourself, quality of workmanship & materials, tone and playability. The other option is to just keep jacking up your prices until there is no interest. Then work your way back down. The market will set the price for you.:rockon2:


----------

